# Sticky  Links to doggie naming sites



## Mia

Need a Perfect Dog Name or Cat Name for your new Pet? i like this site, it tells u what the names mean, how popular they are and gives tips on how to pic

Dog Names, Puppy Names, Puppies, Kittens, Cats, Pets has suggestions for show names and for matching names for multiple chis (good for naming a new litter) also has name by country of origin... no mexico tho  ?


----------



## Mia

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/Names.htm 

an incredibly extensive list to find a name!
it has links to everything. ne one looking for a name should really check this one out
mia
x


----------



## Mia

http://www.geocities.com/dog_names/name_your_dog_german.html

i like the names on this one!


----------



## Mia

great list!

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Hills/4611/petnames2.htm


----------



## Mia

http://www.dogbreedz.com/dog_names/a_dog_names.cfm

8000+ dog names


----------



## chi_luv

i know what i am going to call my chi everyone!!! belle meaning beauty because they are beautiful!


----------



## Owned

http://www.thepamperedpup.com/puppy-names/puppynames-a.htm


----------



## Jessie

Just found this one http://www.favorite-puppy-names.com/

I like it


----------



## azusaheart

I love this one because you can type in any word that you would like a definition and meaning for. So if you have an all-black Chi or white, or whatever, you can type in the word black, and some really great ideas come up. It's for human babies, but hey, our Chis are our babies. 

http://www.thinkbabynames.com/


----------



## starbubbles

*this site is so good!*



Mia said:


> http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/Names.htm
> 
> an incredibly extensive list to find a name!
> it has links to everything. ne one looking for a name should really check this one out
> mia
> x


i've had a number of chi's and have never decided on a name before i bring it home, i call it pup, but one day, i was surfin chihauhua people when i saw a website! and its the best one eva!


----------



## chrysanthy

Jessie said:


> Just found this one Favorite Puppy Names - Puppy Names, Dog Names, and more
> 
> I like it


This one is awesome!


----------



## plumberpup

azusaheart said:


> I love this one because you can type in any word that you would like a definition and meaning for. So if you have an all-black Chi or white, or whatever, you can type in the word black, and some really great ideas come up. It's for human babies, but hey, our Chis are our babies.
> 
> Baby Names - Baby Name Meanings - Names & Baby


This one is awesome. I often find myself on baby websites sorting through popularity (from least to most) and trying to find something that suits their personality and look. Looks like I won't have to do that anymore!


----------



## Petit Chihuahuas

great suggestions!! Always helpful when naming our puppies !


----------



## loupey

Mia said:


> Need a Perfect Dog Name or Cat Name for your new Pet? i like this site, it tells u what the names mean, how popular they are and gives tips on how to pic
> 
> Dog Names, Puppy Names, Puppies, Kittens, Cats, Pets has suggestions for show names and for matching names for multiple chis (good for naming a new litter) also has name by country of origin... no mexico tho  ?


Welcome! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## loupey

Hi and Welcome! Let us know how the allergies go! I'm going to trial Alina with the Yorkshire terrier Royal canin because the advertising caught me.
If it's still no good I'll trial a grain free too


----------

